# Is she plotting my murder?



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Cutest murder face ever:lol:


IMAG0101 by ceopet, on Flickr

This is her right after her medicine last night. I hate having to make her so mad but she was so cute I had to get a picture.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

You better check your pillow for quills tonight  You're on her hit list, so cute though!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

A highly adorable hit-list.


----------



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

Imagine putting your hedgie back in its cage and you turn around to see her looking at you like this XD















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

:lol: thank you guys


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh yes, definitely some plotting going on in those eyes  

Awesome Pic!


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Some quills did mysteriously make their way to my pillow :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

SpikeMoose said:


> You better check your pillow for quills tonight  You're on her hit list, so cute though!


I think with hedgies it is more of a *hit list! I would be checking my pillows for poop for the next little while...:lol:


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha she always poops on my fiance when he holds her but she only pooped on my once.


----------

